# شريط "الراعى والقطيع" - كورال القطيع الصغير



## cobcob (13 مايو 2007)

*شريط "الراعى والقطيع"
الشريط السابع لكورال القطيع الصغير


http://www.4shared.com/dir/2698246/1bf42676/_sharing.html*​


----------



## totty (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الراعى والقطيع" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

ميرسى ليك بجد رائع


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الراعى والقطيع" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

*ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى 
بجد انت رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة 
انا كنت بدور من زمان على الشريط وخصوصا ترنيمة خرج الزارع مرة (جميييلة)
ربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الراعى والقطيع" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

الف شكر على تعبك فى الشريط دة فعلا  الشريط مش موجود خالص انتى جبيتيه منين 
​


----------



## cobcob (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الراعى والقطيع" - كورال القطيع الصغير*

*العفو يا جماعة
انا بجد مبسوطة ان الشريط عجبكو
ميرسى على الردود الجميلة*​


----------



## epsalmos (6 مارس 2010)

*الشريط ناقص ترنيمتين مهمين جدا ليا ... ياريت اللى يعرف طريقهم يضعهم .. و ربنا يعوضه

يسوع بيدور علي
يلا بسرعة اتحرك

شكرا​*


----------

